# StarCraft 2 Szenario: Der erste Schachzug



## noxXx (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe PCGHX-Member!

Ich habe ein Problem mit o.g. Szenario aus SC2: bis auf dieses eine habe ich alle Szenarien (teils allein, teils mit videoguides) auf Gold abgeschlossen, aber dieses eine Szenario bringt mich wirklich an den Rand der Verzweiflung. Die ganzen Videoguides haben mir kein Stück weitergeholfen, was auch daran liegt, dass sie nicht die höchste Auflösung haben usw.

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht diese Mission auf Gold geschafft und kann mir ein replay schicken (zb icq ->pn) oder ne building order oder sonstige Tipps geben plz? Savegames sind natürlich auch willkommen, aber da komm sogar ich mir als Cheater vor 

MFG noxXx

EDIT: so wenn man davon absieht dass ich immer 3-5 sekunden zu langsam bin... meine güte das ist wirklich zum ko**en


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2010)

zu langsam? Es geht also darum, eine bestimmte maximale zeit einzuhalten? Dann schau mal im optionsmenü, welche Geschwindigkeit Du eingestellt hast - ich GLAUB damit kann es zu tun haben. Die zeit, die auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt wird, ist je nach dem, wie man es eingestellt hat, nicht die Zeit, die wirklich vergeht.


----------



## noxXx (21. Oktober 2010)

danke für die antwort!

nachdem ich seit heut abend nix anderes gemacht hab, endlich gepackt  => thread kann geclosed werden, sry war wohl ein unnötiger im nachhinein betrachtet 

bei den szenarien kann man das glaub nicht umstellen, da ist automatisch das langsamste (normal) ausgewählt, wo spielzeit der realen zeit entspricht. ist aber echt nen knappes ding (7sek über) aber wenn jemand das save dafür braucht => PN


----------

